# The (snicker) Meatless Monday Thread



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Chili Relleno:









Fried Avocado Taco:










Grilled Kimcheese Sandwich (Kimchee on a grilled cheese)









Heh, heh, heh . . .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Poached Salmon (or Steelhead/Arctic Char)


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

*Ice cream!*

(No, this doesn't belong in the dessert thread, which I believe Howard has bought and taken home.)

Ice cream! All. Day. Long. Others here can spend hours preparing the delights Sarge has pictured above...but with ice cream you just rip off the top and shovel in.

You scream, I scream, we all scream for poached fish? *NO. *For ICE CREAM.

Coffee flavor, should you ask, the offical flavor of New England.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I thought you were perhaps running for mayor of NYC.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Peak and Pine said:


> *Ice cream!*
> 
> (No, this doesn't belong in the dessert thread, which I believe Howard has bought and taken home.)
> 
> ...


I love ice-cream, but proving my plebeian New Jersey roots, I can only consume larger quantities - say, all day long - if the ice-cream is from one of the lower priced brands that use much less fat (and, I assume, whip more air into them - think soft serve or generic store brand).

If I eat too much of the richer, the "better" brands, like B&J or Häagen-Dazs (that name does not spell itself), I feel really uncomfortably full quickly.

Good Humor is a brand I can eat of lot of - In my life, I've probably consumed my body weight several time over in its toasted almond bar.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> *Ice cream!*
> 
> (No, this doesn't belong in the dessert thread, which I believe Howard has bought and taken home.)
> 
> ...


:icon_scratch::icon_scratch: But, if you really had to have it (the fish), you could poach the fish in ice cream...yes, no? :crazy:

Sadly, I can't recall having a container of real ice cream in the Eagles lair in the past 5+ years, opting instead for frozen yogurt!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> :icon_scratch::icon_scratch: But, if you really had to have it (the fish), you could poach the fish in ice cream...yes, no? :crazy:


That could possibly be the worst food combination idea ever  .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not sure about THE worst but certainly well up in the running.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Meatless...I’m envisioning a plump chili relleno topped with a spicy ranchero sauce, cold XX Amber, and plenty of warm tortillas for mopping.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

In Maine in the summer a Depression era treat still makes the rounds, a sliced tomato sandwich with a wee bit of mayo on the cheapest bread available. Yum. Sort of. I did not grow up during the Depression, but felt like it since the folks were the two most depressing people I've ever met. My mom used to ball up newspapers and stick them in the oven and tell is they were baked potatoes and that they were better than the neighbors' because they had vitamins, minerals AND you got the day's news. In my 20s l was big into all fruit meals, cherries mostly, served chilled in a conical tumbler doused with whiskey and vermouth (big in Manhattan). Dessert, a couple of Chesterfields. In the Fall up here nowadays I go meatless for a few weeks because the raccoons aren't running and I'm pretty well greased out by then anyhow.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Peak and Pine said:


> In Maine in the summer a Depression era treat still makes the rounds, a sliced tomato sandwich with a wee bit of mayo on the cheapest bread available. Yum. Sort of. I did not grow up during the Depression, but felt like it since the folks were the two most depressing people I've ever met. My mom used to ball up newspapers and stick them in the oven and tell is they were baked potatoes and that they were better than the neighbors' because they had vitamins, minerals AND you got the day's news. In my 20s l was big into all fruit meals, cherries mostly, served chilled in a conical tumbler doused with whiskey and vermouth (big in Manhattan). Dessert, a couple of Chesterfields. In the Fall up here nowadays I go meatless for a few weeks because the raccoons aren't running and I'm pretty well greased out by then anyhow.


Different upbringing, but both parents were brutally scarred by the Depression, which was, basically, the leitmotif of my upbringing - "we lost the house, we're glad to have any food, you lived in fear of being on the street, you couldn't find any work, my father's spirit was broken and never recovered, we moved into a tenement and we're happy to have a roof over our heads, we couldn't afford the surgery for his knee, which is why your uncle has a limp to this day, a nickel was a lot of money..." - cheery it wasn't.

My father talked about "shadow" sandwiches - tomato and margarine or potatoes and margarine on white bread - or any non-meat, non-cheese sandwich - as in, "we lived on 'shadow' sandwiches for years...."

He's been dead over 25 years and I was born almost three decades after it ended, but not a day of my life goes by when I don't think about the Depression in some manner.


----------

